# My pretty cats .. Philippe & Mei Li



## Our3Dogs (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## SaraCat (Jul 4, 2015)

These kitties are lovely, you are a lucky owner. ^^


----------



## Our3Dogs (Jul 3, 2014)

SaraCat said:


> These kitties are lovely, you are a lucky owner. ^^


*Thank you so much ..*


----------



## LenaGrant (Sep 12, 2015)

I love your cats!They are so cute and adorable But check this out


----------



## Sherbet_Lemon (Oct 29, 2015)

Gorgeous kitties, really lovely.


----------

